# how to assign a mp3 song as ringtone in Nokia Lumia 610?



## deepak8286 (Aug 5, 2012)

how to assign a mp3 song as ringtone in Nokia Lumia 610?


----------



## pmkarun (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Deepak,

I think its not possible to keep a full song as a ringtone...
It is the drawback of Windows OS... Even till iOS 4 the same exists on IPhone also AFAIK.

PFB the link
Create Ringtones | Audio Files | Zune Software | Windows Phone 7


----------



## Empirial (Aug 6, 2012)

How to Add a Custom MP3 Ringtone in Windows Mobile 7.5 - Nokia Lumia


----------



## Saloni (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Deepak,

I think every Nokia Lumia phone has the same settings for ringtones. I found a link which might help you out, have a look How to create custom ringtones for Nokia Lumia 800 Windows Phone | NokiaBuff. Steps are nicely explained and so easy to understand.


----------

